# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Dear God:

## nerve

something i slapped down at a friend's house. we had [email protected]

----------


## Bearsy

yay! Marb Menthols!

----------


## nerve

they go wonderfully with tazo chai lattes.

----------


## BiVixen

Hehe, i love ittttt!!

PS-Tazo Chai Lattes are amaz-az-ing

----------

